# Great Day on the Rocky River



## HipWader (Jun 25, 2013)

This thread and all of its content has been deleted.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

It sure is fun to catch fish in that area. For me that area is hit or miss. I usually do better there in the Spring. Good to hear there are good numbers of steel in the river this fall. Now if I can find the time to get there. 

If you ever want company or to compare notes, send me a PM. I live on the Rocky above Rockcliff Springs. 

Nice fly also, easy to tie. What is the body material?


----------



## goatfly (Jun 21, 2013)

HipWader said:


> I used the only fly I use to catch Steelhead #6 2xl Beadheaded Baby Doll Fly in all White....


Lier, what about your #14 bead head midges?


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Interesting tie. I might just have to tie up a few.. Seems like they'd be candy for 'gills too.


Hmmmm.... Those steelhead pics look very, very, familiar...


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

fishinnick said:


> Hmmmm.... Those steelhead pics look very, very, familiar...


Just noticed the edit...so I take it you didn't take any pics of the ones YOU caught(let alone ones caught this year)?


----------

